# vorsicht vor  Windows 7 (KB978542)  update



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

wer das  Windows Live Mail  von Vista unter Win 7 
benutzt kann nach dem angeblichen Sicherheits  update 
nicht das Vista Windows Live Mail  unter Win 7 mehr  benutzten .
bei mir trat das Problem mit Win 7 Home 32 auf,
wo ich von Vista 32 Home das  Windows Live Mail  unter Win 7 benutze 

es wird durch das Updaten scheinbar komplett gesperrt  
es lässt sich danach nicht mehr Neu aktiveren und auch nicht mehr starten 

es handelt sich um dieses Sicherheitsupdate das bei mir angezeigt wurde 
*Windows 7 (KB978542)*
Microsoft Security Bulletin MS10-030 - Critical: Vulnerability in Outlook Express and Windows Mail Could Allow Remote Code Execution (978542) 

ob das Absicht ist oder Zufall , das vielleicht was falsch erkannt wurde 
weiß  ich nicht ?

ärgerlich das MS selber nichts anbietet keine 32/64 Bit Vers, 
nur  eine 32  die hat immer noch den gleichen Bug  ständiger Voll Screen beim starten


----------



## ThoR65 (12. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> wer das Windows Live Mail von Vista unter Win 7
> benutzt kann nach dem angeblichen Sicherheits update
> nicht das Vista Windows Live Mail unter Win 7 mehr benutzten .
> bei mir trat das Problem mit Win 7 Home 32 auf,
> ...


 
Scheinbar betrifft dies nicht alle Win7 Systeme. Bei mir ist auch das genannte Sicherheitsupdate installiert und mein Win Live Mail funktioniert einwandfrei. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

ich rede *nicht* vom dem *sehr misslungenen Programm *das es nur in 32 Bit gibt
  das man sich in win 7 rein installieren soll
wo für keinen MS  Support macht 

sondern von der Bastel  Notlösung  die man sich zusammen schustern muss
Vista Mail für Win 7 um überhaupt an ein vernünftiges Emal Programm zu kommen in Win 7,
das gingt nach dem update nicht mehr,
das ist  nur dieses eine update was das auslöst


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Mai 2010)

Ja was hatt er denn der amdintel?
Er wundert sich dass ein Windows Mail was nur für Vista aber  nicht für Windows 7 gedacht ist nun unter Windows 7 nach einem  Sicherheitspatch nicht mehr funktioniert? Selber Schuld sage ich!
Microsoft wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben wenn sie Windows Mail nicht für Windows 7 anbieten! Also hör auf den Fehler bei Microsoft zu suchen und benutz Programme die auch für das jeweilige Betriebssystem gedacht sind!


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

und zwar den Leuten den Emal Kontakt zu erschweren oder eben die Rache 
wegen der EU Sanktionen 
ich hätte  dann aber kein Emal Programm mehr  mit thunderird das kann in die Tonne , weil zu umständlich und man nicht mehrere Emals Adressen  von einem Konto  verwalten kann 
kommt dann alles doppelt und 3 fach- weil immer alle Emal konten Emals einlesen 
was man bei Win Mail abschalten kann  bei TH nicht und das nervt,  hatte mich mit TH 2 studen rum geärgert dieser fette Balken in der Mitte das Text Feld wird   noch kleiner nur noch 10  Zeilen die 

thunderird   funktioniert auch nicht richtig immer fehler vom 2. konto , 
genauso dieses verbugte Windows Live Mail für 7  
wo einem noch ein ganz anderer KRam  rein installiert wird denn ich aber nicht haben will,
funktioniert  auch nicht richtig 
  hab keine lust und zeit alle Emal Programmen nun auszuprobieren,
denn macht man eben keine MS Sicherheits Updates mehr so einfach


----------



## Dennisth (12. Mai 2010)

Wieso denke ich nur gerade "Fail?!"

Da du ja offensichtlich NICHT in der Lage bist Bei Windows Update die "Windows Live Essentials" runterzuladen musst du HIER nicht meckern.... 

Wenn du jetzt sagst die gibt es nicht: Ich nutze Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit (Original!!!) und kann über Windows Update die "Essentials" runterladen wenn ich will.

mfg
Dennisth

Edit: Wenn dir angeblich zuviel mitinstalliert wird:
Wie wäre es, wenn man während der Installation die nicht benötigten Punkte/Programme einfach ABWÄHLT?


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

das hatte ich drauf zu anfang auf diesem PC 5 Wochen alt war vorinstalliert 
nach dem 1. start  voll screen fehler genau so wie im Feb auf meinem Netbook 
habe einfach keine Lust jedes mal auf Fenster rückerrei  
start immer im Voll Screnn was dann den gesamten Desktop zu deckt  
und nicht ein mal eine 64 Bit Ves.  diese ganzen zicken macht das 
 vista mail   macht diese ganzen zicken nicht
 nur ärgerlich das nach dem MS update
das nicht mehr läuft


----------



## pain_suckz (12. Mai 2010)

@amdintel

Genau, mach einfach KEINE Updates mehr ! 
Dann hast Du hoffentlich KEINEN Grund mehr,hier ständig zu meckern und anderen Leuten auf die E*** zu gehn mit deinen Verschwörungstheorien !
Du hast doch echt den Schuss nicht gehört............


----------



## ZeroToxin (12. Mai 2010)

office besorgen, outlook nutzen. 

find ich besser als Vista Mail.

auch wenn es nen tacken kostet


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> das hatte ich drauf zu anfang auf diesem PC 5 Wochen alt war vorinstalliert
> nach dem 1. start  voll screen fehler genau so wie im Feb auf meinem Netbook
> habe einfach keine Lust jedes mal auf Fenster rückerrei
> start immer im Voll Screnn was dann den gesamten Desktop zu deckt


Das ein Programm maximiert startet ist schon mal kein Fehler was man übrigends auch in den Eigenschaften durch das umstellen auf "Normales Fenster" ändern kann. Möglich dass sich das Fenster nach dieser Änderung erst einmal wieder maximiert öffnet, dass ändert sich dann aber wenn man es erst einmal verkleinert und neu startet.


----------



## romanovski (12. Mai 2010)

Folgendes: Es war schon problematisch Windows Mail unter Windows 7 32 Bit zum Laufen zu bringen und dann auch noch dieser Dreck.

Wenn man schon seit Jahren mit Windows Mail unter Windows Vista arbeitet und alle Konten eingerichtet hat, dann ist es um so armselig, dass kein Windows Mail unter Windows 7 gibt. Aber das ist jetzt nach dem Absturz natürlich Nebensache.

Ich will evtl. mit dem Backup versuchen die Daten zu retten.

Wenn jemand eine Idee oder Lösung hat, dann bitte Bescheid geben, wie man Windows Mail wieder unter Windows 7 32 Bit zum Starten bekommt.

Vielen Dank

Victor


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

ich mache ja immer bevor ich MS Updates drauf spiele ein system Backup,und immer autom. abgeschaltet und auf manuell stehen man weiß das nie was Microsoft für Schweinereien einem einspielt ,so wurde mal ein Modem Update installiert das die Voce Funktion meines 
Modem einfach außer Kraft setzte , ich konnte danach mit dem PC nicht mehr telefonieren .
so maches angebliches Sicherheits Update kann man hinterher auch nicht mehr de.installieren ,
das sitzt schlimmer als ein Virus im OS fest drin ;

ich weiß nicht ob man dieses angebliche Sicherheits Update wieder de.installieren kann ? die mühe habe ich mir erst gar nicht gemacht  .

jedenfalls hatte ich danach noch mal versucht die Windows Mail  Datein Neu in das Wndows 7 Verz. zu kopieren , das Windows Mail ließ sich aber danach trotzdem nicht mehr starten ,ich glaube bald das dieses  Windows 7 (KB978542)  eine Neue Sperr Funktion enthält  und bewusst die Nutzung des Windows Mail von Vista zu unterbinden .


ich hatte  nun dann wieder mein Backup zurück gespielt
das ich vor dem MS Update gemacht hatte  
und alle anderen Updates installiert  das Windows 7 KB978542  ausgelassen und als intonieren  markiert, läuft ..

Win Mail ist das ein zigste Emal Programm was mir derzeit zusagt, extra Outlook jetzt  teuer dazu zu kaufen sehe ich irgendwie nicht ein. 

früher hatte ich mal Pegasus genommen wo dann verunstaltete Neue Versionen kamen mit Darstellungs Fehlern in den Menüs , 
war immer wenn man nicht die Windows default Fonts und DPI Einstellungen benutze der Menü Text nur hab zu erkennen den rest musste man sich dann zusammen raten .

was die Sicherheit an geht, Windows Mail unter Win 7
bei Windows Mail für den Eingang von HTML Text auf normal Text umstellen ggf.. die Schrift Neu einstellen 
ist das Risiko geringer das was passieren kann , 
weil bei reinem Text eigentlich nicht viel passieren dürfte ?

PS das mit Windows Live Mail für Win7 ,
Microsoft wimmelt da ab wenn man sich über die Fehler beschwert  und sich darüber beschwert warum keine 64 Bit Vers. wurde mir von Microsoft selber mitgeteilt ,
das Microsoft keinen Support für  Windows Live Mail für Win 7 macht , da sollte ich dann in diesen Klingel Base oder wie das heißt gehen .

Microsoft die versteckte Rache?   wegen der EU Sensationen, wir Kunden und Nutzer müssen das jetzt ausbaden .


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob man dieses angebliche Sicherheits Update wieder  de.installieren kann ?


Diese Frage hättest du dir aber auch sparen können wenn du es einfach ausprobiert hättest.
Und ja, das Sicherheitsupdate KB978542 ist deinstallierbar.



amdintel schrieb:


> PS das mit Windows Live Mail für Win7 ,
> Microsoft wimmelt da ab wenn man sich über die Fehler beschwert  und  sich darüber beschwert warum keine 64 Bit Vers. wurde mir von Microsoft  selber mitgeteilt ,


Wenn du beim Microsoft Support genau so auftrittst wie hier im Forum, dann kann ich das verstehen


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

was heißt genau so auftritt:
hatte da angerufen und um eine Stellungnahme gebeten ,
"zu mal es auch heißt  : wenn du bei Windows Help Windows Mail eingibt ..
 kommt das (was  ist aus Windows Mail geworden und ein Verweis auf Windows Live Mail) . 

Windows Live Mail öffnet immer im Voll Screen Mode beim starten und verdeckt den gesamten kleinen Desktop meines Netbooks das nix anderes mehr einsehbar ist das war im Feb. 2010,
später bekam  ich dann einen 2. Win 7 PC mit Win 7 64  drauf war vorinstalliert  Windows Live Mail,
da war  genau der  gleiche  Fehler ohne das ich überhaupt was verändert hatte gleich beim erstmaligen  starten des Rechnens und Windows Live Mail .

hatt du noch Fragen ? ich kann sie dir nicht beantworten 
weil ich für diese Unzulänglichkeiten nicht verantwortlich bin


----------



## amdintel (12. Mai 2010)

app miese und misslunge Emal Clents
Pegasus ist immer noch nicht zu gebrauchen , hab ich mal eben auf den Win 7 PC ausprobiert ..
beim lesen der  zu kleinen Schrift gekommen ich nach einer weile Kopfschmerzen  , 
größer stellen kann man diese nur im den Emal Text Feldern ,  ich habe nur einen 18:5 Zoll Monitor also 
ich möchte nicht wissen wie das bei einem 22 oder 24 Zoll Monitor dann aussieht , einfach schrecklich 

kuckt euch  mal diesen scheiss an 

das ist eine Echtzeit Darstellung 1:1 , ich habe die Auflösung nicht verändert nur Screen Kopies gemacht 
teil davon dann in eins zusammen gestellt , genauso sieht  diese Software auf meinem Monitor aus
bei 100 % Einstellung IE 7/8 genau so wie Original ,
auf meinem Netbook 10,1 Zoll ist die Menü  Schrift dann nicht mehr lesbar  also unleserlich .

links Neue Vers. von Pegasus <-> rechts Vista Windows  Mail


----------



## Arhey (13. Mai 2010)

Find den Client von Vista auch besser als den von Win7.
Hab deswegen den Tweak angewandt und war auch enttäuscht als es beim Update gesperrt wurde.

Update hab ich rückgängig gemacht, aber hoffentlich gibt es bald einen Weg Windows Mail zu behalten.


----------



## amdintel (13. Mai 2010)

ja was mir dabei auffällt ist: 
es ist nicht nur das, das Windows Mail besser funktioniert 
es hat auch  keine Fehler und ist recht schnell und schön übersichtlich aufgebaut , 
grade das 1 Emal Provider  4 Emal Adressen ,
kann man bei Windows Mail einstellen,
das nur ein Konto pop3 gelesen wird ,
bei TH geht das nicht und bekommt alles doppelt und dreifach was dann unübersichtlich wird , kann da nicht abschalten , da bin ich ja wohl nicht der ein zigste der das so sieht  und sich das Windows Mail unter Windows 7 nutzbar gemacht hat aus diesen Gründen .

hatte gestern mal Thunderbird drauf  das ist arsch langsam , beim starten  des Programm und  dann beim den Emal abrufen, wenn man ein 64 Bit OS hat dauert es noch länger weil TH nur ein 32 Bit Programm ist ,
bis  Thunderbird komplett geladen ist ,
Windows Mail die 64 Bit Vers. unter 64 ist recht schnell bereit , die 32 Bit unter 32 Bit lädt auch schnell , 
komisch ist : 5 oder 10 Emals liest Windows Mail 
schneller die Emals   vom Pop3 Server runter als  Thunderbird , das ist immer öfters aufgefallen ,
das mit Windows Mail die Emals sehr schnell komplett 
auf dem Rechner geladen werden .

wenn ich z.b. eilig hat habe ich auch keine Lust lange warten zu müssen wir leben ja nicht mehr in der Steinzeit.

Es ist wirklich sehr schade das Microsoft da nicht für die Windows 7 Nutzer anbietet : Windows Mail 32 und in 64 Bit Vers.  das Windows Live Mail taugt nichts hat wie ich schon mehr mach sagte diesen Voll Screen Fehler und gibt es nur als 32 Bit Vers.
oder man update wieder zu Vista zurück ?  
ich habe Vista ja noch auf 3 PCs laufen,

da hatte  das Windows Update keine Probleme gemacht,
weil das Windows Mail ja offiziell zu Vista gehört .


----------



## scooterone (14. Mai 2010)

viel los hier wieder

ja ich habs auch gemerkt dass das in win7 aktivierte winmail nach den updates nicht mehr funktionierte. es lies sich aber wieder aktivieren wie es hier beschrieben wurde.

winmail ist nunmal einfach schöner als das essential zeug.

aber der herr amdintel könnte wirklich mal seinen "ton" ändern.


----------



## amdintel (14. Mai 2010)

wieso das ist doch recht ärgerlich das es praktisch für Win 7 
kein  brauchbares gutes Emal Programm gibt  
grade wenn man dann noch eine 64 Bit Vers. sucht  
konnte man ja bei Vista 64 schön die 64 Bit Vers. nehmen die auch schneller startet 
als die 32 Bit Vers. unter 64 Bit Vista .
Live Mail nur 32 Bit bin übrigens nicht der ein zigste der das sch... findet 
hatte da so einiges in forme gefunden  und gelesen ,
Outlook für Win7 ? Demo Vers. mit 60 Tagen  .. toll 
^^^^^falls einer auf diese Idee jetzt kommt ?
keine Angaben ob  32 oder für 64 Bit 

ich verstehe nicht warum MS da so rum zickt wegen dem Windows Mail ?
was das eigentlich soll ? warum die es immer wieder sperren ? 
ich kann nicht sagen das es unter Vista ein risiko ist, hab da noch nie
Probleme mit gehabt .
Und vorallen Dingen warum die nicht einen Patch raus geben, der offiziell das Win Mail 
in Windows 7 korrekt wieder frei schaltet ?

wie ist denn das wenn man jetzt das Update macht  und versucht danach es neu zu aktiveren geht das ? oder wenn man das Update wieder löscht 
läuft  dann Win Mail wieder ?


----------



## scooterone (14. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> wie ist denn das wenn man jetzt das Update macht  und versucht danach es neu zu aktiveren geht das ? oder wenn man das Update wieder löscht
> läuft  dann Win Mail wieder ?



bei mir lies es sich wieder nach dem updaten aktivieren.


----------



## amdintel (14. Mai 2010)

und wie ?
reg datein neu gesetzt ? 
oder als standard email  programm l neu


----------



## Arhey (14. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab die Prozedur wiederholt, mit der es vor dem Update ging und es half nicht.
Im Taskmanager war zwar das Prozess drine, aber Fenster ging nicht auf usw.


----------



## scooterone (14. Mai 2010)

mit dieser prozedur gings bei mir und bei anderen nach dem update wieder. die msoe.dll muss wieder getauscht werden und reg key ausführen, kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## amdintel (14. Mai 2010)

das ist ja ein scheiß , wieder so viel Arbeit ,
klar ist ich mache keine Updates mehr ... 
app gibt von Windows Live Mail  ein Neues  Update 14.0.8117.416 
wer jetzt denkt da sei alles besser als von der alten Vers. wird herbe enttäuscht,
ist der gleiche Schrott  genau so umständlich/unübersichtlich wie die Vers. von 2009
 mit dem gleichem Voll Screen Fehler; "ich schätze langsam das  machen die mit reiner Absicht " ?
und der ganze andere Kämpel der einen ungewollt zwangs dazu installiert wird.. 
wie live zwangsanmeldung  und co  
hatte ich vorhin mal ausprobiert , die arbeit kann man sich leider auch sparen 
da ist TH eine ganze ecke besser ..


----------



## CharlySenior (15. Mai 2010)

Habe folgendes gemacht:
1.) den in Windows 7 vorhandenen Ordner WINDOWS MAIL umbenannt in WINDOWS MAIL 2
2.) den von einem Vista-Computer kompletten Ordner WINDOWS MAIL auf den Windwows 7-Computer kopiert
3.) wenn Sicherheitsupdates zu installieren sind, benenne ich meinen neuen WINDOWS MAIL-Ordner um in WINDOWS MAIL 3 und den alten WINDOWS MAIL-Order (momentan WINDOWS MAIL 2) wieder um in WINDOWS MAIL
4.) nun installiere ich das Sicherheitsupdate
5.) nach Neustart benenne ich den WINDOWS MAIL-Ordner wieder um in WINDOWS MAIL 2 und den WINDOWS MAIL 3-Ordner wieder in WINDOWS MAIL
Alles klar - Windows Mail funktioniert.
Vielleicht konnte ich damit jemandem helfen - würde mich freuen, denn ich habe auch schon viel Hilfe aus den Foren erhalten und bedanke mich dafür


----------



## amdintel (15. Mai 2010)

das mit dem  umbenennen, was ist mit den gesamten Verknüpfungen
also die Reg.Pfade ?
in dem  Ordner  ist ja auch das Windows Adress Buch geht das noch ?


----------



## CharlySenior (15. Mai 2010)

Konnte nichts negatives feststellen


----------



## amdintel (16. Mai 2010)

ok gut zu wissen das es noch andre gibt die Win Mal vor ziehen


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> klar ist ich mache keine Updates mehr ...


Dann lade dir auch gleich den passsenden Keylogger runter, damit die Emails, die du für andere verschickst, schön brav mitgelesen werden können.
Da du ja vereidigt bist, sollte das auch kein Problem sein.


amdintel schrieb:


> "ich schätze langsam das  machen die mit reiner Absicht "


Richtig, Microsoft existiert nur, um dir dein Leben schwer zu machen.


----------



## amdintel (16. Mai 2010)

wieso ich habe noch 3 Vista PCs wo ist da dein Problem da lasse ich 
Vista drauf 
und 2. verschicke ich nie persönliche Daten  per Email l  sondern nur per Fax,
das was ich per Email schicke sind unwichtige  Allgemeine Dinge    ,
u.a. Support Anfragen wo ich natürlich meinen Namen nicht an gebe .

natürlich macht MS es heute einem unnötig schwer weil Win 7 kein Email 
Programm mehr hat und das was man sich extra runter laden kann taugt nichts,
das ist ein Riesen Klotz  an  Windows Live  Schnick-Schnack denn man gar nicht 
haben will mit einem Email Programm das den Voll Screen Bug  noch hat .
Das Win Mail von Vista hier auf dem Win 7 PC macht diese Fehler nicht 
und das ist auch der Grund warum das andere auch lieber benutzten  unter Win 7  .


----------



## Kötermän (24. Mai 2010)

Gleiches Problem bei mir. Ich hatte das Update schon vor längerer Zeit runtergeladen und installiert, aber den Rechner nicht neu gestartet. Heute habe ich ihn dann zum ersten mal neu gestartet und auf einmal lief mein Windows Mail nicht mehr...
Ich dachte schon na toll... jetzt zwingen sie einem entgültig ihren Live-Dreck auf.
Habs dann aber wieder deinstalliert und danach gings wieder.

Wäre ja alles kein Problem ein anderes Mailprogramm zu benutzen, aber es gibt einfach kein einziges was gerade für Leute mit mehreren Accounts übersichtlich und effizient gestaltet ist. Den Live Mist und das Zeug von Mozilla habe ich mir einmal angetan und nie wieder... das hält doch keiner aus... Da ist ein schnelles arbeiten mit Emails gar nicht mehr möglich.
Für mich persönlich einfach unglaublich, dass es da nichts simples wie Windows Mail mehr gibt... Scheinbar wollen die unbedingt dass man Live benutzt, und ich kann mir auch schon denken wieso...


----------



## amdintel (24. Mai 2010)

ich hab Windows Mail runter geschmissen 
und komplett entfernt  , 
und mir den Mozilla Thunderbird etwas zu recht gemacht und dann das Update doch installiert , iss nämlich in gewisser weise ein Risiko mit dem 
Vista Mail weil es dafür keine Sicherheits Updates unter Windows 7 gibt und vor allen die Fishing Datein nicht aktualisiert werden !


----------



## Kötermän (24. Mai 2010)

Ja, ist es wohl, auch wenns evtl. nicht stimmt und MS die Leute nur zwingen will Live zu benutzen. Aber da will auch ich das Risiko nicht eingehen.

Hab mich mal eben wieder etwas schlau gemacht. Scheinbar ist Dream Mail ein ganz guter Ersatz für Windows Mail. Werds mir mal anschauen.


----------



## amdintel (24. Mai 2010)

ich hatte alle Emal Programme mal durch getestet 
Dream Mail  taugt nichts ,
das ein zigste was man wirklich noch nehmen kann ist 
Thunderbird weil bei Dream Mail   kannst du den Email Pfad nicht einstellen .. z.b.
bei Thunderbird geht das ,
das ist gefährlich wenn Emails da gespeichert werden wo das OS ist nämlich C: 
bei  mir werden die mails generell immer auf einem anderem LW gespeichert ,
u.a. auch  falls ma was böses rein kommt 
über Email kann sich das nicht schnell ausbreiten 
wenn auf einem anderem LW ist .


----------



## feivel (24. Mai 2010)

das kostenpflichtige The Bat! ist noch ein sehr gutes E-Mail Programm.

Emails sind keine Programme die sich ausbreiten, von dem her egal auf welcher Partition die abgespeichert werden, wenn du eine verseuchte Email öffnest, oder deren Anhang, hast du so oder so Probleme..( ich wollt jetzt niemanden die Illusionen nehmen)


----------



## Kötermän (24. Mai 2010)

@amdintel
Habs eben installiert. Bei der aktuellen Version kann man den Pfad angeben.


----------



## amdintel (24. Mai 2010)

schau ma TH sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus wenn
man sich den zurecht bastelt


----------



## Kötermän (24. Mai 2010)

Als ich ihn getestet habe, konnte man nicht alle Email Accounts zusammenführen, sodass er alles ordentlich in einer Ansicht anzeigt wie bei Windows Mail. Die hatten stattdessen jeweils ihre eigenen Ordner.
Sowas ist für mich ein absolutes KO.


----------



## Rechneronkel (10. April 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> und zwar den Leuten den Emal Kontakt zu erschweren oder eben die Rache
> wegen der EU Sanktionen
> ich hätte  dann aber kein Emal Programm mehr  mit thunderird das kann in die Tonne , weil zu umständlich und man nicht mehrere Emals Adressen  von einem Konto  verwalten kann
> kommt dann alles doppelt und 3 fach- weil immer alle Emal konten Emals einlesen
> ...


 
  Wieso suchst du die Schuld für dein Unvermögen in den Programmen??? Bei mir und Millionen anderen Computernutzern laufen die Programme perfekt! Du solltest entweder mal einen Computerkurs besuchen, oder was naheliegender ist,  deinen PC richtig konfigurieren lassen!


----------



## Malkav85 (10. April 2011)

Bitte keine Threadleichen ausgraben


----------

